# Humidor problems



## cbahr3 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 50 ct. humidor and i can't get the humidity level above 63%. I tried wiping down the wood with some distilled water and i keep adding water to it but no luck. Lately my cigars seem to be flaky and had a couple unravel on me. Any suggestions.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you calibrated your Hygrometer? 

That would be the first thing I would do, on my first 50ct my Hyrgro was off by 20% when I calibrated it, my humi was at 87% humidity and I lost a couple of my cigars to mold.

If it turns out that your your Hygro is accurate and you have done all the things you mentioned then I would suggest that your Humi probably has a really poor seal and is leaking humidity.

There are far smarter Gorillas in here than me that will probably jump in here and help you out but that would be where I would start.


Hope that helps.

Shawn


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

Couple things that afflicted me:

Make sure your lid isn't hitting any of your smokes when you close it, that could prop it open a little bit, and humidity can escape.
As well, check where you're storing it. Is it by a heating vent? They send out super dry air that'll leach humidity from your humidor.
Third, if all else seems to be ok, try storing your humidor inside a rubbermaid or a cooler, which will stabilize the environment around it.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Have you calibrated your Hygrometer?


:tpd: Either that or you have a severe leak in the seal. Try the salt test or get a calibration pack from Hearfelt.

Try the flashlight test, place a flash light inside and close the lid, if you see light, you got yourself a bad seal.

Have a glass top? Try the dollar bill test, place a bill on the edge, close the humi and try to pull the dollar bill out. If it slides out without resistance, bad seal. It should be difficult to slide out.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Try all the above and.... With my 50 ct, I have found it just takes more beads than you would think to hold a steady RH. Either my seal may not be perfect or (as I believe) the box is too small in that the RH fluxuates too much when opened. I use the 65% beads and it stays in the 63% - 68% normally. I can't say I really sweat holding a "solid" number. Good luck.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You didn't say how long you've had it....so first off, was it seasoned?? Second what are you using for humidity....foam that came with it or beads? Will go from there.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been taught by the Jungle over bead it :tu


----------



## cbahr3 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ive had it for a little less than a year. The hygrometer is built in to it and it wont come out so i dont know how to season it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Seasoning the humi, did you do that before you put your cigars in it? Seasoning your humi is placing a bowl of distilled water in it for about a week, then see what the hygro says before you add your cigars.

Also, if hygrometer is mounted on the outside, it may be leaking, run a bead of clear silicone around it where it mounts to the humi.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If it is a built in hygrometer, is it digital? If not, get one. Heartfelt and Cigarmony have great prices on them. If it is a digital, replace the battery and retest. If the problem is a loose seal, get some sailmaker's wax or beeswax and rub it where the top and bottom met when closing the humidor. This will seal the pores in the wood and will make a slightly tacky contact area that will help stop air loss.


----------



## cbahr3 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advice. I think im gonna order a digital hygrometer 

and use the wax to seal it up. Or maybe im just going to smoke all of my cigars asap so i dont have to worry about it. :ss


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> Seasoning the humi, did you do that before you put your cigars in it? Seasoning your humi is placing a bowl of distilled water in it for about a week, then see what the hygro says before you add your cigars.
> 
> Also, if hygrometer is mounted on the outside, it may be leaking, run a bead of clear silicone around it where it mounts to the humi.


Do you need to wipe the inside of a new humi with distilled water also? My new humi should be here on Monday, so I'm gathering supplies to get it right this weekend.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CoopnGA said:


> Do you need to wipe the inside of a new humi with distilled water also? My new humi should be here on Monday, so I'm gathering supplies to get it right this weekend.


No, some say yes some no.....may warp the wood if wiped with too much water. What I did was put the water in a dish, microwave it till warm then put in humi.


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Old Salor, Thanks for the info. How long did you leave that dish of water in your humi?


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

cbahr3 said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. I think im gonna order a digital hygrometer
> 
> and use the wax to seal it up. Or maybe im just going to smoke all of my cigars asap so i dont have to worry about it. :ss


Go and buy a $5 digital at Walmart. Calibrate it with salt test.

In principal you could calibrate the one on your humidor by putting the entire humidor in a sealed container with salt and water in a bowl. Giant salt test so to say. It will take two or three days but it should work. The wallyworld digital is the simpler method.

Also, what's the ambient humidity. If it is really low and you don't have a good seal you might just need more beads (plus a better seal).

I did wipe mine down with distilled water. If you don't drown it it should be alright. Just so that the color of the wood changes. After some minutes (less than ten) the color of the wood should be back to normal. Leave it open until then.

Till


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

Tfar, Good looking out with the Wal Mart digital. I'm going to pick me up on and perform the salt test.


----------

